# SAP job at Singapore



## SAP_TECH (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello,

I am presently working in Bangalore as Senior Tech consultant SAP (ABAP/BI) with one of the world's leading MNC, I am looking for a SAP tech job in Singapore. Can any one please guide me how and where to apply for job and what are the probabilities and options available to find a job in Singapore from India.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
SAP_TECH


----------

